

Zimbabwe Printed the First 100 Trillion Dollar Note in History  - Anon84
http://www.wayangtimes.com/zimbabwe-printed-the-first-100-trillion-dollar-note-in-history.html

======
jacquesm
That's not really the first, but it is not that great either.

The dubious honour of being the first currency to be available in such
enormous bills is held by the Hungarian pengő.

see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungarian_pengő>

